# Services at Craigavon



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Girls

Do any of you know or had treatment carried put in Craigavon?

I did read on here that someone was attending there for something but i cant remember.

Jillyhen


----------



## mondonn05 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Jillyhen

It is me who is attending Craigavon. I am currently waiting for a cyst to dissappear in order to get started on my second cycle of injectibles under Mr Heasley. 

Any questions, shout away!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks  

What is it they do? Is this instead of ivf/icsi and do you need to have specific probs?

Jillyhen


----------



## mondonn05 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jillyhen

I have Hypothalamic Amenorrhea. Basically, I never get a period. So this is what I am trying before I reach IVF stage. Hopefully all I need is to be stimulated to ovulate and then wham bam!!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey girls

jillyhen how r u??

my friend was havin iui at craigavon but didnt find them good..

she has had 2 failed cycles and said she didnt find them very through cos they didnt check her tubes etc..

craigavon dont do ivf/icsi they refer u to RFC.. iui is tried before goin down the ivf/icsi route..

hope ur keepin well pet..

Jen xx


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Jen nice to see you missed you on cycle buddies thread -   for your next scan.

JillyHen, as Monndonn05 says craigavon cant do IVF or ICSI and have no facilites to treat Male Factor Infertility at all  - in saying that my cousin had IUI at craigavon and got   AAron on first go of this (although miscarried 3 natural pregnancies before they offered to give her this)

when we 1st started trying they wssted nearly a near by only checking me and when they finally suggested i get my DH checked they didnt tell me i had to make a speacial apointment for him 1st thing in morning so i just brought him to my next appointment - they never checked my tubes either - just scanned my womb and ovaries and checked my bloods constantly. obviously once his SA results came back it was immed referral to RVH.

that being said as with everything in life someone will have had a fantastic experience with them so make your own decisions if this is something they can offer you.

xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks

We have had all the relevant checks done and my tubes and all are ok.. Can they do this as another option as we have unexplained infertility?

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Jillyhen, 

as far as i am aware you are entitled to 3 goes of IUI although this is usually done before IVF/ICSI - it is also dependant on the SA results as far as i am aware - as my DH was so poor ICSI is out only option so it was never discussed fully and i only have what my cousin has told me - prob best to speak to your GP or consultant for this for an accuarte answer.

good luck x


----------



## mondonn05 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey again girls. 

Jillyhen, I'm getting 2 cycles of injections with timed intercourse and then 4 with iui. I'm sure everyone is different though. Started a wee thread about success with craigavon. Has anyone reading here had success themselves?


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

not sure jillyhen..

my friend has unexplained infertility and had 2 goes of iui..she still has one more cycle to take but in the meantime they have referred her to RFC..

dont think they will try iui now seein uve already had ivf/icsi cos its done first..

Jen xx


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi girls, just thought I'd jump on as I attended Craigavon to begin with too.  I had about four goes on clomid with timed intercourse and about three on gonal f with timed intercourse.  When there was no success, we were given iui and it was only at this point that DH's sperm was analysed! 

So after over a year of unsuccessful clomid/ injections we found out that they would never have worked anyway cos DH has antibodies!  We were certainly not amused that we'd wasted so much time, not to mention all the emotional trauma - this could have been saved and we'd have been on icsi waiting list sooner if they'd just done a SA to begin with     I don't know why they do this, they're certainly not saving money as all of the very expensive drugs I received were no good to man nor beast!!

Sorry for the rant   On a more positive note I found them all really nice and a friend of mine did get pregnant with them doing iui - in retrospect, I'd def insist on a sa before starting anything with them.


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Tessykins and thanks for posting - i have to agree with you - an SA test costs £95 usually or free via GP surgery - this should always be the first thing checked when couples think there may be fertility issues as it can save time, emotions and the most important thing to our government - COSTS ! 

i always say to any couple now if your even thinking of trying for a baby go and get the test done as it will save you from all of this in the long term - although i know most men wouldnt want to do this unless that absolutely have to. my DH told me right off when we hadnt gotten pregnant after coming off pill about 7 months that he wouldnt consider this at all - of course that all changed after i'd been poked and prodded for another year!


----------



## mondonn05 (Jan 25, 2011)

Morning all! 

Due to my problems my dh was tested in craigavon before my treatment started but I agree with lastchancer and tessykins in getting a sa done before u start. Though it wasn't the most pleasant thing dh has ever had to do Lol!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

My hubby wasnt impressed either and having to have 2 done at the start also.. The poor critter had to get one done when he was in cast after breaking the ankle.

We have to go through a lot worse!!


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

you said it jillyhen !


----------

